# what bait



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

what is a good bat for fox i am goana start trapping fox next year  so i am trying to get all the info i can


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

I hardly ever use bait, just the way I was taught. Food lure down the hole (plug the hole) and call lure up high near by, maybe some urine on the backing. I am in no way saying bait doesn't work, I know plenty of trappers who use it with great success. I just never seen a great need for it personally. I guess you could say that the food lure is the bait, just remember to plug the hole. I am posting assuming your asking about K-9 trapping.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with Pat as far as fox go. A good lure in a dirthole for fox is what I have had the best results from.


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

Make that 3. I make my K-9 sets the same way. Lure, plugged hole and long distance lure nearby. Never tried bait.


----------

